
Toyota rolls out “BEVs in earnest.” - chmaynard
https://dailykanban.com/2017/12/toyota-rolls-bevs-earnest/
======
chmaynard
The sleeping giant Toyota is finally waking up. Vehicle batteries have one
critical advantage over fuel cells: vehicle owners can generate their own
power at home and recharge the batteries in a convenient setting. Musk came to
the same conclusion, but his company Tesla may get stepped on as the giant
begins to walk and then run in the same direction.

